# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  أعمال فنية رائعة لفن طيّ الورق الملوّن: حين تصبح قصاصات الورق لوحات فنية مدهشة!!

## هدوء عاصف

*أعمال فنية رائعة لفن طيّ الورق الملوّن: حين تصبح قصاصات الورق لوحات فنية مدهشة!!

ما الذي يمكنك أن تفعله ببضعة قصاصات من الورق الملون؟غالباً لا شيء.. لكن لو أضفت إليها بضع قطرات من الإبداع قد تتحول إلى لوحات فنية مدهشة :






*
*فما تشاهدونه في هذه الصورة هو أحد فنون الرسم الغير تقليدية التي تعرف بفن الرسم بقصاصات الورق الملوّن Quilling.*
*قد  يكون الاسم غير مألوف للكثيرين (كما هو الحال بالنسبة لي قبل كتابة  الموضوع) لكن المدهش هو أن فن الرسم بقصاصات الورق الملوّن فنٌ قديم يعود  لأيام الثورة الفرنسية في القرن الثامن عشر!*


 
*يعتمد  هذا الفن بصورة رئيسية على قطع قصاصات متساوية من الورق في صورة شرائح  طويلة ثم لفّها حول نفسها بأداة خاصة تعرف باسم إبرة لفّ الورق Needle  Quilling Tool، وتأتي بعدها مهارة الفنّان في توظيف هذه القصاصات الملفوفة  لصنع أعمال فنية رائعة وتثبيت قصاصات الورق بالصمغ.*

 
*نشأ  هذا الفن في الأصل لتزيين أغلفة الكتب والأشياء الدينية في أوروبا أثناء  الثورة، ثم تحول في القرن الثامن عشر إلى هواية لسيدات الطبقة الراقية في  أوروبا كنشاط يقضين به الوقت دون إرهاق ذهني!*

 



*لم  يتغير فن طيّ الورق الملوّن كثيراً منذ ظهوره لكنه تحول هذه الأيام لوسيلة  دعائية وتسويقية مميزة، فضلاً عن استخدامه لتزيين الهدايا أو عمل لوحات  فنية مبتكرة !*

 
*كانت كل الأعمال التي شاهدناها في الأعلى للفنانة كاثلي التي جمعت هذه اللوحات في صفحتها على DeviantArt،  وعلى الرغم من جمال هذه الأعمال وتميزها إلا أن الفنانة الروسية يوليا  برودسكايا ذهبت بفن الرسم بقصاصات الورق الملوّن إلى أبعد من ذلك بكثير:*
 

*حصلت  برودسكايا على ماجستير في التواصل باستخدام الجرافيك عام 2006 وبدأت من  حينها في ابتكار أعمال فنية أدهشت العالم كهذا البورتريه :*

 
*تعمل  برودسكايا بشكل أساسي في الدعاية والتسويق وتقوم بعمل لوحات فنية لكثير من  الشركات الكبيرة لترويج منتجاتها، وهذه مجموعة كبيرة من أعمالها التي  أكسبتها شهرة عالمية :*

 































*يتميز  فن طي الورق الملون بسهولة تنفيذه وبساطة الخامات المستخدمة فيه، فكل ما  يحتاجه هذا الفن هو شخص لديه الصبر والوقت لعمل أفكار مبتكرة.





انتهى ..
*

----------


## &روان&

*عنجد فن روعة
يسلمو هدوء*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كثير نايسون .. الصراحه ابدااااع في قمه الجمال

----------


## Sc®ipt

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
جد فنانين

يسلموا محمود ,, ان شاء الله نصير مبدعين بمجالنا مثلهم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]شكرا للجميع مرورهم [/align]*

----------


## دموع الورد

بجد ابدااااااااع و اكثر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ابداع متقن :upset3:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]من اجمل الاشياء التي رأتها عيني
إنها كنسج الخيال
ماهرة الانامل التي ابدعت هذا الفن

 بحق..بيستاهلوا كلمة مبدع بجدارة

شكرا هدوء عاصف على الموضوع
عنجد اول مرة بعرف هيك فن :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## aboomarr91

ابداااااااع والله

----------


## أشرف حبيب

ماشاء الله .. فناان اللي عملهم

----------

